# Masses similar to Haydn's



## lele23

Can anyone recommend me good recordings of Masses similar to Haydn's? Thanks.


----------



## Bulldog

Check out Hummel's masses on Chandos - conducted by Hickox on period instruments.


----------



## Larkenfield

Check out the Missas by his brother Michael. Here's a gem:






I like his sacred music better than his older brother!


----------



## flamencosketches

I haven't heard as much of them as I'd like to, but I have a feeling Schubert's masses share some kinship with those of Haydn.


----------



## KenOC

Larkenfield said:


> Check out the Missas by his brother Michael. Here's a gem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like his sacred music better than his older brother!


From Wiki: "Joseph regarded his brother's music highly, to the point of feeling Michael's religious works were superior to his own (possibly for their devotional intimacy, as opposed to Joseph's monumental and majestic more secularized symphonic style)."


----------



## Guest

Michael Haydn "Requiem Mass". Here for the requiem mass in 2011 of the last in line to the Austrian throne, Otto von Hapsburg:


----------



## Rangstrom

Hummel. The 3 volume Hickox set is as good as his Haydn set.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Michael Haydn, unlike his brother, belongs more in the Salzburg tradition with J.E. Eberlin and the Mozarts.


----------



## joen_cph

Another vote for Hummel. Bomtempo's Requiem and Weber's Masses might be of interest too.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Nicola Porpora (1686 ~ 1768) taught J. Haydn counterpoint, you might find some similarities in his choral music with J. Haydn's


----------



## Ras

lele23 said:


> Can anyone recommend me good recordings of Masses similar to Haydn's? Thanks.


Wouldn't the obvious answer be Mozart's masses?


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've heard that a couple of Cherubini's masses are not unlike Haydn's but they have a bit of early romantic heft. I can't say for sure because I've only heard one of his requiems (the C-minor from 1816) and Haydn didn't write one of those.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber has two great masses.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Have you tried and Masses by the Czech composer Jakub Jan Ryba? About the same era, there are a handful available on CD, beyond the understandably popular Czech Christmas Mass. This is a very enjoyable rendition of the biggie, gets an airing here once a year, unsurprisingly in December!


----------

